# author file and broadcast setting.



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm working with an instacake'd then sliced 6.3a

I've got something strange here: the network was working fine with the 3.5 before I upgraded this drive via slicer.

I copied over the drivers and updated the usb.map file.

I reset the flags for this to be a static ip. 

Here is the entry in my author file:
STATIC_IP=10.0.0.200
NETMASK=255.255.255.0
BROADCAST=10.0.0.255
GATEWAY=10.0.0.1

When the tivo boots, this takes down my entire local net. Everything drops offline. It's almost like a DOS attack. The USB ethernet has all 3 lights and is blinking like mad.

If I set the broadcast setting to 10.255.255.255 the net stays up, but i have no networking.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

Anyone seen a DOS style net lockdown from the Tivo? Any ideas at all?


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

The network is not controlled in the author file with 6.3x. When you upgraded, the slicer should of updated your author file with a 'one-run' if statement that should run after the first boot of 6.3a and comment out your network lines in the author file.

Mine looked like this:

```
## Slicer - run network script only once.    
if [ -e /slicer_firstboot ]; then                                
    mount -o remount,rw /                                                        
    if rm -rf /slicer_firstboot; then                                            
        tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.0.15 192.168.0.1                       
        mount -o remount,ro /                                                    
        sleep 30                                                                 
        sync                                 
        reboot                           
    fi                                   
fi
```


----------



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

That might have been true for the first run, but after the system setup, I switched everything to a static IP by moving the flags in the PTVUPGRADE directory, and set the items in the author file. ifconfig matches what is in the author file.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

Well, I'm a fairly new 'hacker' on Tivo... I know that the only entry I have in my author file is a route add line to block out the tivo mothership.

I have a file in /hacks called mfs_network that has the following in it:


```
IP Address = 192.168.0.15
DNS = 4.2.2.2
Default Gateway = 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask = 255.255.255.0
DHCP is off
```
If there's anything else I can look at for you let me know.


----------



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

What about the broadcast setting? That is where I'm having the issue.

I used ptvnet on the drive when it was 3.1 and that worked fine. I've done other 6.3's and they've been fine also. This is very strange.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

ifconfig shows me:


```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F8:88:XX:XX  
          inet addr:192.168.0.15  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:28875 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:18044 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 
          RX bytes:2809736 (2.6 Mb)  TX bytes:3306892 (3.1 Mb)
```


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

WeBoat said:


> STATIC_IP=10.0.0.200
> NETMASK=255.255.255.0
> BROADCAST=10.0.0.255
> GATEWAY=10.0.0.1
> ...


It's not your broadcast - it's your NETMASK that is wrong. 10.0.0.0 is a class A network and hence the netmask is 255.0.0.0. You might want to go with the usual class C -> 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 so as not to overly complicate your LAN.


----------

